# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Bleona Qereti

## BlondiE_18

Cfare mendoni per albumin e ri te Bleona Qeretit 


pershtypjet???? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim London

ej shum i mire albumi 

te falenderoj shum per temen 

blona eshte me te vertet nje kengetare ekstravagante

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Tironsja

Kur degjoj Bleonen them  :perqeshje: askam humb kot dhe un per kengetare.
Ju them me bindje ,un qe skam kenduar asnjiher ne jet do kendoja me mire se Bleona sot.

----------


## Tironsja

Edhe 1 gje tjeter

Ja ka ofendur kengen Elda Shabanit.

----------


## peshkatari

Une ne pergjithesi i respektoj njerezit qe jane punetore, por nuk do te thote qe po te jesh punetor je dhe profesional.
 Sepse mund te punosh shume dhe per lume, por mund te besh vetem nje gje qe mund te te kerkoje shume kohe dhe te kesh realizuar ate qe kerkojne dhe presin njerezit nga ty. Them se vajza e cila ka bere albumin nuk qendron as tek njera dhe as tek tjetra sepse nuk di por Tironsja ka thene nje llaf qe kur digjova ate me erdhi qefi edhe mua per te kenduar, sepse kengen sot po e bejne kush ka qejf per te kenduar dhe nuk shohin nese kan nivel apo jo.
 Persa i perket estravagances them se eshte ne konkurence te plote me shume shoqe te saja qe bejne sikur kendojne dhe do ishte me mire te kish marre pjes tek Missis World sepse nuk ma merr mendja se eshte Mis.
 Per mua kur dilet per te kenduar dilet per te kenduar dhe jo per striptizem, besoj se ka vende te caktuara per kete lloj zhanri dhe jo tek sheshi Skenderbej ne te cilin njerezit kishin ardhur per te pare grupin Elita 5 dhe striptizem falas.

----------


## No`FeaR

albumi i bleones eshte shume i bukur

----------


## Tironsja

Albumi eshte shume i bukur, por e prish Bleona.

----------


## Letersia 76

moj tironsja Bleona eshte si rrush e ke pare !
cfare thua
pershendetje !

----------


## Tironsja

o Letersia nuk po behet fjale per Bleonen bukuroshe,por per Bleonene kengetare.
Mos ngataro kekun me byrekun.

----------


## Blerim London

ore pse lodhemi kot
Bleona ka edhe bukurin por edhe kendon mire 
sa do inat qe kemi ne ajo prap eshte me e mira 

un i pelqej shum albumet e bleones

Ja kalofshi sa me mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## malli

edhe une te vishem si ajo ektravagance do jem , nuk eshte kengetarja e preferuara e imja
po tani cfare i mungon Bleones rri gjith diten para pasqyres

----------


## Blerim London

hahha malli 

mire e ke ti 

po bleona kendon mire ama

me gjithse ajo veshjen e ka shum ekstravagande

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## KaMeLaaa

hmm... Kengen i ka te bukura si tekst dhe muzike por si kengetare nuk eshte gje  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlondiE_18

shi kjo :perqeshje: ...prandaj e degjon gjithe diten ti :ngerdheshje: ...anywayzzz
te pershendes me nga Bleona meqe e ke pike te dobet... :buzeqeshje: ..

----------


## Blerim London

ej 

mire e ke ti se tekstin e ka te mire edhe ajo nuk kendon mire ?

Per mua eshte shum kengetare shum e mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Nuh Musa

duhet ti ndegjosh kenget disa here, qe te te pelqejn, por mendoj se ato tekste mund edhe me mire te kendohen. Dyqish me duket e ka zerin pa oktava bukuroshja.

Flm

----------


## BlondiE_18

right....fjalet jane shume te bukura...muzika po ashtu por Bleona eshte fut pa dashje si kengetare se ajo vertet sdi te kendoj...

----------


## GRESI30

Me falni Bleona me te thone te drejten oshte vetem per SHKEPJE, edhe per THITHJE  per asnje gjo tjeter 
ju faleminderit

----------


## Vagabond

mir e ka GRESÝ30  per stiptizem e per gjona tjetera esht bleona nuk ia mohojm po ....per te kenduar ehe se jan bo te gjith kengetar ropt..dit per dit del nga nji gzim e hason kengetar...po ça me i bo ......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shigjeta

O peshkatar me ke shkrire duke qeshur kur e lexova komentin tuaj  :buzeqeshje: 
Mbeshtes mendimin e te tjereve me lart qe Bleona nuk ka vlera si Kengetare. Per Bleonen dhe ndonje tjeter si ajo, te jesh kengetare ne rradhe te pare do te thote te kesh ZE.

----------

